# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  National Crack-Up: US Attorney General Barr To Investigate Vote Fraud!

## Brian4Liberty

National Crack-Up: US Attorney General Barr To Investigate Vote Fraud!







> The announcement that the US Justice Department would be looking into some aspects of last week's election has elicited screaming and wailing from those convinced that Biden's win is a slam-dunk. Would the mainstream media resistance to investigating possible fraud be the same had Trump appeared to pull off a second term? Also today, is Biden breaking the law by speaking with foreign leaders about what a Biden Administration foreign policy would look like? The answer might surprise you...
> 
> Don't forget to sign up for free Ron Paul Institute updates at: http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/

----------


## CaptUSA

> Would the mainstream media resistance to investigating possible fraud be the same had Trump appeared to pull off a second term?



Lol.  The line would be, "It appears as though Trump is projected to have more votes, but let's caution that these are only projections.  We still have to verify that all the rule changes in the states didn't allow for mistakes or fraud.  This process will take some time and we want to be scientifically-correct, so we want to assure the American public that we will do our part in verifying the accuracy of these preliminary numbers.  In any experiment of this sort, you have to scientifically validate the data - of course, the President's team wants to use these preliminary vote projections to claim victory, but our fact-checkers have determined that this can't be verified until we validate not only the votes that have been counted, but how those votes came to be counted.  But don't worry, America, we have your back!"

----------

